# Newbie Here



## 2500Ram

I was doing some searching online and found this site. It's really nice to have a forum dedicated to our campers. We bought a used 03 Outback 26RS this April and have loved every minute with it so far.

thanks for the great site.


----------



## qgallo

Welcome, Glad you found us !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Y-Guy

Welcome to the Outbackers glad you found the forum and look forward to hearing more from you!


----------



## carr3rules

Welcome to Outbackers. You will find this forum to be a vault of information on many questions you may have, and also addicting and a very good way to meet new friends.


----------



## camping479

Welcome to the site and enjoy your new (to you) outback!!

Mike


----------



## Dairy-aire

Welcome! You are going to love this site!


----------



## TripletFam

Welcome! Your are really going to enjoy this site. Great info.


----------



## Devildog

Welcome 2500Ram, it is an awesome site!


----------



## Moosegut

Welcome to the sight. I'm fairly new to the site and to the Outback myself, but I've already gleaned much from the site. I can't wait to get to my first rally. Enjoy the Outback and come back and post often.

Scott


----------



## HootBob

Welcome 2500RAM to the Outback Family
Glad to have you aboard for another 26RS owner.

Don


----------



## mswalt

2500Ram,

Welcome.

Mark


----------



## Fred n Ethel

Welcome to the site. Keep searching. Lots of great ideas.

Happy camping

Ralph


----------



## drobe5150

2500ram action

welcome aboard.

darrel


----------



## ee4308

Welcome to the site. Glad you have joined us. sunny


----------



## PDX_Doug

action action action *WELCOME TO OUTBACKERS, 2500RAM!* action action action 
Glad to have you aboard!









So... What kind of tow vehicle do you have for that 26RS?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Crawfish

Welcome to the site and congrads on your new Outback. I am also new to it, since Sep. This site has helped me learn so much about TT's. This is our first one. Without this site we would be lost. Again welcome and congrads.

"*Let's Go Camping*"

Crawfish


----------



## 2500Ram

PDX_Doug said:


> actionÂ actionÂ actionÂ *WELCOME TO OUTBACKERS, 2500RAM!*Â actionÂ actionÂ action
> Glad to have you aboard!Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So... What kind of tow vehicle do you have for that 26RS?Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> [snapback]61168[/snapback]​


WOW, 2 pages from an intro this is a Great Family indeed.

As for the TV I think it's in my sig but if not it's an 02 Dodge Ram 2500 Auto with the Cummins Diesel. I like to say what trailer behind me as I'm passing cars up the passes in Colorado









On Edit







on me







I can be kind of slow, just ask the DW


----------



## cookie9933

action Welcome 2500Ram and the DW too!
You will really enjoy the Outbackers. Check out the Gallery for Mods and travel pictures. I agree Rallies are more fun.
Jan


----------



## nonny

Welcome 2500Ram! I'm sure you'll enjoy the site as much as your TT (well, almost as much). There's so much to learn from the others. Fortunately, if you follow closely, you won't have to make the same mistakes the rest of us have! Enjoy!


----------



## NDJollyMon

Sheesh! I remember when I was the welcoming commitee! (now I'm on page 2!)

Thanks everyone!

Welcome aboard!


----------



## glennsteers

Welcome from one 26RS'er to another!!


----------



## MGWorley

action Welcome!

You'll find a wealth of info here. Not only about your OB but also useful general camping ideas.

Again, welcome and ENJOY your OB.

Mike


----------



## tdvffjohn

Welcome action action

Where are you from?? I can see by your one post, you mentioned driving in Colorado.

John


----------



## 2500Ram

tdvffjohn said:


> Welcome action action
> 
> Where are you from?? I can see by your one post, you mentioned driving in Colorado.
> 
> John
> [snapback]61270[/snapback]​


Colorado Springs to be exact. Let me finish filling out my profile.


----------



## Fire44

Welcome to the site. Hope you enjoy it as much as I have.

Gary


----------



## summergames84

Welcome to the site! Nice to have you, 2500Ram.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Welcome to the site...

We're glad you're here.


----------

